# SureFire 3P?



## ToddM (Mar 12, 2001)

(that is a kewl little icon)

Anyway, after having a SureFire 9N, 6P and 9P I ordered and recieved a 3P and I have to admit I am pretty disappointed with it. 

For the mere inch of length you loose from the 6P, you loose a TON of light and don't gain any runtime. I suppose for those really cramped on space it is a upgrade from the 6P.

Maybe I got a defective lamp, tried a new battery didn't seem to help. But compared to like a 4AA Pelican light or most of my 2D lights it's not even comparable for brightness. It's brighter and has a much better beam than a 2AA light, but I guess I expected a lot more out of a SureFire. I should have paid more attention to the specs noticing that the 3P has 1/4 of the lumens of the 6P.

I love all my other surefires and while I wouldn't carry them for a long term use light you can't beat them for everyday carry when you need a lot of light in a small package.

On the plus side after reading the reviews I ran down to walmart and bought a brinkmann LED and wow it's amazing, it is big but super bright even compared to my PhotonII which I had been gauging LED's from.

Anyone want to trade a E2, 6P or G2 surefire for a like new 3P?




I'll even toss in a couple batteries.

Todd


----------



## vcal (Mar 12, 2001)

Hello, ToddM
Assuming your disappointing 3P 
was not "used" that much,(& also
that you still have the invoice)
-have u considered asking your
supplier for an exchange/refund?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 12, 2001)

The 3P was never as impressive as the E1.
I think for close-quarters illumination, it's easily able to compete with my StealthLites. You gotta see the size difference between the 3P and the E1...











[Photos by Shelby Chan from www.PK-Engineering.com ] 

I know 15Lu is not 65Lu, but compared to my M2, the E1 is tiny, and the quality light the E1 produces is with me all the time.

Try and get an E1 instead. You won't be regret it! I'm getting another E1, and some E2s soon. 

This forum would have helped you decide if the 3P was right for you. Ask all the questions you want!

Al


----------



## ToddM (Mar 12, 2001)

Well, the light came from Botach, and after reading horror stories about them on 3 different forums I think I'll just be happy that I got the light and didn't get charged $400 for it





As for the E1, yes it's cute, and it is impressively small compared to the 3P. However I look at it the same as the 3P/6P it's not much smaller than the E2 but the light output is just not acceptable for my needs. One of those cases where being able to play with one before buying would have helped. Honestly the size of the 3P isn't what bothers me, in fact I carry my 6P all the time, for the extra inch of length it's more than worth it IMO for the 4+ times brightness.

I am very impressed with the E2 though. That may be my next purchase. 90min of runtime and light comparable to the 6P, in a smaller package.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 12, 2001)

I tend to agree that the extra size is more than worth it as the light output is significantly greater.
However, there is a big difference in being able to carry the E1 with me in my trouser pocket - no matter what I'm wearing, and having to use the beltclip of the C2 or M2. Even the G2 is too bulky for my pocket. It just doesn't feel or look right...

Hopefully, this will all change when I get an E2. The length increase is nothing when you consider the light output and runtime!


----------



## Lego995743 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will trade my G2


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 14, 2011)

UHGTBFKM....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, I suddenly feel ten years younger!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 15, 2011)

The joys of the new 'similar threads' function!

Still, it's cool to gain some perspective on why the 3P was cancelled so early on.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 15, 2011)

And I feel a decade older!


----------



## emitdab (Jun 15, 2011)

Shoot Size15's was an old timer when I started lurking.


----------



## gsr (Jun 15, 2011)

I've still got a 3P, and it still works. I do have to agree that the E1e is a superior light to the 3P, but it seems to me that any single cell incandesent light is a BIC lighter compared to modern LEDs from countless manufacturers.


----------



## seattlite (Jun 15, 2011)

So...this thread prompted me to pop in a NB XM-L and a 3.7V RCR123 into my 3P....WOW.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 16, 2011)

I had been looking for a 3P body for some time to do a similar mod to. When it gets here I suppose I'll bore it to take 18mm cells and drop my Oveready Triple/P60 in it.


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow we have came far. When this post was started was when I started the academy and bought my first real lights a Z3 and an E1 and I was the cool kid compared to everyone with mags and the older stingers. Wow I love technology.


----------



## derfyled (Jun 16, 2011)

10 years ago, I thought my pelican 2C was the best compact flashlight in the world !


----------



## Xacto (Jun 16, 2011)

I think this thread is a testament to the quality and persistence of this forum. 10 years later and still the same people on "board", something seldom found in this day and age.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## think2x (Jun 16, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> UHGTBFKM....


Funny enough, this is what came out of my mouth the other day when I saw the world record of post revivals...........then I just now figured out your acronym. :shrug: :lolsign:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol, yeah, a 10 year bump with a trade offer most definitely deserves such.


----------



## dieselducy (Jun 26, 2011)

is the 3p a rare light?


----------



## TMedina (Jun 26, 2011)

An actual, honest to Goodness Surefire 3P? Yep, pretty rare - they crop up from time to time in the Marketplace and you can find 3P "clones", but you don't often see the real deal.

-Trevor


----------



## Size15's (Jun 26, 2011)

The 3P was discontinued many years ago and it was never popular with CPFers compared to the likes of the E1 and E1e.
It was far too big for its output and lacked refinements such as a PocketClip, and LockOut TailCap, and a clickie TailCap etc etc.

It has a seem a small come-back with aftermarket LED drop-ins and aftermarket rechargeable CR123A-sized batteries making it a somewhat desirable host.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Pocketclip-check (well kinda), Lockout tail cap-check, clickie tailcap-check, desirable host for LED drop in-check!! I think I have the bases covered, lol!! For me I just didn't want a smaller light. I wanted something that fit the hand a little better. I actually sold off my Mac to fund this build and I'm really glad I did. Don't get me wrong, the Mac was great and I will have another when I can afford it.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is that really a 3P body? My 3P is not knurled. You can find 3Ps every once in a while. I found a used 3P off gunbroker for $35 like a year or two ago.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Is that really a 3P body? My 3P is not knurled. You can find 3Ps every once in a while. I found a used 3P off gunbroker for $35 like a year or two ago.


 
No, it's a 3P host clone that accepts 18mm cells.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my 3P.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 27, 2011)

^^^^Exactly the picture that spurred me to look for a 3P or 3P host!!!^^^^

Now to score a cooling head and clip!!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 1, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


>



Awesome... must... buy... cooling bezel and triad tailcap...

Shao


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was really intrigued by the form of the 3P. Now I own 2.
It is a really nice little light. It fits very comfortably in hand.
The R30 lamp is underwhelming. However with 6v batteries I'm able to power a P60. Which as we all know puts out a decent amount of light.

I have purchased a M31W. For it's size it is great to have around. For people with bigger hands it is easier to hold than the E1E. 
However the E1E with the EO-1R is a formidable light, and much easier to EDC


----------



## gsr (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a 3P sitting in a drawer, and I've been wondering if it is worth an upgrade. What's the concensus?


----------



## Viper715 (Oct 6, 2011)

Go for it. Now days there's tons of options.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 6, 2011)

gsr said:


> I have a 3P sitting in a drawer, and I've been wondering if it is worth an upgrade. What's the concensus?



Start out by sending it to CPFer Precisionworks, he'll bore it out for 18350, then the world is yours. :naughty:


----------



## nickortizzle1035 (Oct 6, 2011)

the only reason i have a 3P is because i got it for free from my dad. its too dim to even contemplate using. i think i may have to sell it soon. it just collects dust...


----------



## Viper715 (Oct 7, 2011)

I second that! Send it to Presisionworks he will bore it and it'll open up new doors for you. May even have him mill some Trit slots!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 7, 2011)

There are many upgrade options that make this a nice EDC or glove box light.
If you decide to sell it, I call dibs 


nickortizzle1035 said:


> the only reason i have a 3P is because i got it for free from my dad. its too dim to even contemplate using. i think i may have to sell it soon. it just collects dust...


----------



## motopimp (Oct 9, 2011)

I too have one laying about, had a bad bulb. I don't know why I bothered, but about a year ago I hunted down a replacement incan module. I have enough other leds to use so there it sits. Would be better served to someone who'd give it the mod'd glory it deserves.


----------

